# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Saga, automatic lifelogging app, A.R.O. Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - A.R.O. Inc.

youtube.com/SagaApp

----------


## Airicist

A Trucker's Saga: Lifelogging a journey using the Saga App from GetSaga.com 

 Published on May 9, 2013

----------

